# Touch Wiz 4.5



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just brought this over from xda credit goes to fr4gg0r and golmar88 and Swiftwork

I have seen this requested a few times so thought I would post here. Copied post from the i9000 forum with Fr4gg0r's permission. All thanks and credit go to him and Swiftwork. This was developed with other phones in mind so just proceed with caution.

Download here

>>Touchwiz 4.5<<










Hi, 
This is the twlauncher 4.5, actually the tw4 launcher from Samsung heavily modified by me and Swiftwork.

What has been added

*Integrated Settings: to reach it, press menu, then preferences
*you can adjust lots of stuff here
*Homescreen Settings
*homescreen count
*default screen
*enable/disable landscape (if you enable landscape it will take effect after next boot)
*number of rows
*uninstall button on homescreen
*icon dock count
*size of indicator (small/big)
*enable/disable dock background
*app labels
*app labels in dock
*enable/disable indicator auto hide

App Drawer

*number of apps per page
*number of app columns
*sort order (normal/alphabetical, alphabetical will be forced after *reboot/changing from normal to alphabetical)
*enable/disable app backdrops
*enable/disable 3D effect for backdrops

Badge Counter

*enable/disable unread gmail counter (specify accounts to show counter for)
*enable/disable unread sms counter or Samsung Counter

System Settings

*stay in RAM (enabled by default)

Themes

first theme by philippsp: 'Black-Glas'SGS II'
, by Rausio, Token Theme
*install a theme (this moves a .zip from /sdcard/ into the theme dir on /sdcard/.TW4Themes/
*Choose a theme. How theming currently works:
you simply zip all the icons. 
You can theme the following:
Code:
Code:
app icons: give the .png the name packageName.png
app backdrops: give the .png the name tile_packageName.png
random backdrops: name it tileXX.png where XX goes from 0 to 15 (both inclusive)
app icons only for dock: dock_packageName.png
home icon: dock_home.png
apps icon: dock_apps.png
dock background: dock.png
and more (menus, page indicator etc.)
You can combine themes (e.g. a full theme and then apply just a dock theme), "Choose Theme" will just overwrite the old icons with supplied icons in the .zip.
If you select "none", theming dir will be cleared.
Now I wanna see some great themes. 
Btw: Swiftwork is working on a great tw4Manager, which will probably include the possibility to view&download themes directly on the device.. 
*Example of a dock theme can be downloaded here

EXTRA Stuff

Resizing for all widgets enabled (long press widget and then drop it without moving)
Scrolling widgets are supported (currently not recommended to use though, lags when scrolling)

Issues

Power Widget stays gray on samsung firmwares (it does not on cm7 for example), after reboot it will be displayed normally.
Some/most Samsung widgets won't work without modification with this modded launcher.
If you want them back, check this link (thanks to scheichuwe)
To fix other widgets, grab the attached key, in AndroidManifest.xml set android:sharedUserId="tw4.fr4gg0r" (if not there add it) and resign it with the downloaded key (password is touchwiz, alias is fr4gg0r) more details here.

Works with

Every device with armv7 processor and froyo or higher

Installation

Install the tw4.zip in recovery (also contains ShareApp.apk; this will remove the old twlauncher, so make sure you have another launcher as backup installed!) (if zip does not install the app, /system is not mounted rw, then push the app manually to /system/app/ [remove TouchWiz30Launcher.* if present!] or
install the launcher as normal app. This will have some restrictions: for example it cannot uninstall apps (not really tested; only possible if you don't already have a twlauncher installed!)

Developers

Swiftwork (mainly settings layout, themes, tw4manager)
me, Fr4gg0r (the rest )
this project took/takes a lot of time, since I am studying and don't have much money, donations are appreciated.

If you have questions/bug reports feel free to come on irc (freenode) to #cmsgs

Don't take the .apk and theme it, instead make a theme.zip

Changelog:
v1.4.3: crash when no share app is installed fixed, this time also tw4.zip updated 
v1.4.2: bugfixes, option to show numbers on page indicators, download all samsung widgets here (thx scheichuwe)
v1.4.1: sms counter crash fixed
v1.4: theming fix, overshoot on homescreen & appdrawer, performance optimizations, send email on crash
v1.3: fix for froyo, a permission was missing
v1.2: theming updated! more possibilities!
v1.1: -fc on startup fixed

Download counts:
v1.4.2: ~3700
v1.3: ~2400
v1.2: ~290
v1.1: ~1600

__________________
Hacked TouchWiz 4 launcher

*UPDATE* Perknite has brought this thread full of themes by philippsp, and random others throughout the thread, to our attn.


----------

